# Squat tomato pipes ect.



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

2007 RAD DAVIS SQUAT TOMATO PIPE - eBay (item 250783776629 end time Mar-13-11 16:30:02 PDT)

Anyone know where to find these types of pipes for under 100 bucks? The shape intrigues me, I've seen others in the finer grade that seem a bit larger with a smaller bit carved out on the bottom to rest in the hand.

I don't know if they're all called squat tomato's, but I can't say I've ever seen one in real life - and most of the ones I come across online go anywhere from 200 to 4000 dollars.

What's the story on these?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

That's a great price on that pipe; bid on it.
Two hours to go.

(I paid 225.00 for a Rad Davis Squashed Tomato
from somebody on another forum. Mine is
rusticated - smooth go for much more.)


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Hermit said:


> That's a great price on that pipe; bid on it.
> Two hours to go.
> 
> (I paid 225.00 for a Rad Davis Squashed Tomato
> ...


Do they smoke well, though? Is there anything beneficial out of the shape, or is it just for aesthetic purposes?

I'd bid on it, but I don't have the money for it, unfortunately - and I reckon it'll be up to 200 by the time the bidding is done on it.

Are there any traditional makers who make pipes like this, or are they all high grade italian hand mades that make them so expensive?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Do they smoke well, though? Is there anything beneficial out of the shape, or is it just for aesthetic purposes?
> 
> I'd bid on it, but I don't have the money for it, unfortunately - and I reckon it'll be up to 200 by the time the bidding is done on it.
> 
> Are there any traditional makers who make pipes like this, or are they all high grade italian hand mades that make them so expensive?


Rad Davis made it...I *guarantee *it smokes well!


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Jivey said:


> Is this what you are looking for?


That would be it, though I've never been a fan of rusticated or sand blasted finishes - I suppose beggars can't be choosers.

I was thinking maybe I could make my own out of a block of briar, I'm pretty good with my dremmel.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Maybe this is close enough to your liking? The price seems friendly...

Winslow Crown 200


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

You might enjoy these and others on this site?
Stanwell Nana Ivarsson


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

GuitarDan said:


> Maybe this is close enough to your liking? The price seems friendly...
> 
> Winslow Crown 200


This one is more of a nose warmer than a squat tomato - the reason I like the squat tomato is purely for aesthetic reasons. If they are only made by big name carvers than I will drop interest in them until I have the cash for one.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

The thing about thise pipe shape is, the size of the block of Briar needed to carve such a shape, is pretty large. For that reason alone, you're going to have a pretty hard time finding one that's "budget" friendly.

The only benefit to this shape, is the thickness of the bowl, means it should stay relatively cool to the touch.


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hermit said:


> Rad Davis made it...I *guarantee *it smokes well!


Well said. All 4 of my Rad Davis pipes are superb smokers. I don't know what he does, but what ever it is, my experience has been pure bliss. Cool thing, he's a very practical person and not full of 'fluff', great sense of humor also.

If i was working, i'd have bid on that pipe.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

The Stanwell should smoke very well if you are interested in testing the shape before you make an investment in a higher grade version. If you find that you don't like the design for some reason you can always sell it without too much of a loss, compared to the hit you may take if you buy a higher-end pipe.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

It went for 202.50.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> That would be it, though I've never been a fan of rusticated or sand blasted finishes - I suppose beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> I was thinking maybe I could make my own out of a block of briar, I'm pretty good with my dremmel.


I won a similar pipe on Ebay (needed quite a bit of cleaning but is looking decent now) for under $30 shipped. If the shape is nearly what you want, you may want to consider the rusticated/sand blasted finish if you can find a similar deal (though, you might find something smooth).

STANWELL DESIGN CHOICE PIPE - eBay (item 190507688368 end time Mar-06-11 13:47:49 PST)

For a similar look, do you like pipes in the author shape? I've been lusting after Savinellis in the 320KS and 320EX size and shape since I first noticed Savinelli and finally picked one up on Ebay yesterday (I can't wait for it to come in)
SAVINELLI TUNDRA 320 KS CHUBBY pipe 9mm *V. MINT* - eBay (item 280643056660 end time Mar-12-11 04:21:40 PST)

They make that shape in both smooth and rusticated in most of their lines, here's a smooth in their "Champagne" line:
Savinelli Champagne Extraordinaire Pipe #320EX - savcha320ex

Here's another Savinelli take on the author shape (#316):
Savinelli Erica Fiamma Pipe - 316 - Author

and a Sasieni:
Sasieni 4 Dot Walnut Smooth Pipe - 6 Author

I hope one of these may be helpful in your search.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

This is a Howell pipe.

Would you prefer something like this?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Jivey said:


> This is a Howell pipe.
> 
> Would you prefer something like this?


Yes, that's awesome.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

You seemed to like the first Stanwell someone posted, but wanted a smooth finish. If you don't go with that Howell (they do seem to be over the price range you are looking for), here is a Stanwell like the one I bought in a smooth finish that went for under $70 shipped on Ebay:





The bit needed some work (probably a replacement) but I would have bid on it if I wasn't going for the one I won. 

I'd guess you should be able to pick one up like this but in better shape for under $100.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't mind working on the pipe - in fact I rather enjoy working with wood, I do a lot of carving and pyrography, but I've never moved into waxing for a mirror finish like pipes have.

I cannot even find that Howell for sale anywhere - I tried doing a search after it was posted and came up with nothing.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> I cannot even find that Howell for sale anywhere - I tried doing a search after it was posted and came up with nothing.


If the Rad was out of your price range, forget about the Howell.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I was cruising for something else and ran across this: W.O.LARSEN STRAIGHT GRAIN GRADE 10 BENT TOMATO - eBay (item 250788148290 end time Mar-20-11 19:01:06 PDT)

Seems very modestly priced... at present.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Say squat tomato, say stanwell! And for under 100 bucks, this one leaves you room to purchase some tins to go with it. There is an other just like it with less character to the grain on the smokingpipes site as well. I really like the looks of this pipe, and have successfully resisted the urge to buy one...

Stanwell "1960" Squat Tomato Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Jason, here's another idea. Why don't you fling an email to Mario and see if he has one like what you are looking for he hasn't listed? MARIO GRANDI PIPES items - Get great deals on Collectibles, estate pipes items on eBay.com!

Heck I would even enquirer as to how much he would want to carve you one. His pipe prices are very reasonable. I bet for under a hundred bucks you could get one bada$$ pipe from him.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the squat tomato and similar shapes (Sav Author). I was just smoking my smooth Stanwell (Danish Sovereign) squat on Saturday and the only thing I would add is that they (true squats) are harder to hold on to than most other shapes. I'm not a clencher so I am constantly reminded of this as use it a couple times a week. 

I had my eye on that Rad Davis but guessed it was going to go much higher than that and stopped watching. Damn. Kind of a steal.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

I forgot I'm allowed to add pics now. I got this estate on ebay about 3 years ago for $33 or so.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Thirston said:


> I forgot I'm allowed to add pics now. I got this estate on ebay about 3 years ago for $33 or so.


Very nice!
Who's the maker?


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Thx. Its' a Danish Sovereign which is Stanwell second.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I know he's been brought up in this thread a few times already, but Rad Davis has pretty much perfected this shape. Add to that the quality of sandblasting he does as well as the grain of his briars, and it all adds up to an amazing pipe. Great mechanics for smoking too. They're a bit pricy, but at least to me, their price is justified. Maybe look into it, and save up for a few months.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's something along these lines, kind of a bulldog squat tomato, you might want to consider. It's a Mark Tinsky Christmas pipe that Marty Pulvers just put up. For $85 in great condition for a Tinsky Coral it's a excellent deal, so if you want it don't hesitate. I'd be surprised if it doesn't sell quick.










Great way to get a unique Christmas pipe from one of America's top carvers. If I hadn't recently spent way too much on pipes I'd grab it myself.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Here's something along these lines, kind of a bulldog squat tomato, you might want to consider. It's a Mark Tinsky Christmas pipe that Marty Pulvers just put up. For $85 in great condition for a Tinsky Coral it's a excellent deal, so if you want it don't hesitate. I'd be surprised if it doesn't sell quick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a good looking pipe! I'm holding out for a Savinelli Punto Oro straight squat bulldog like I saw in a Dubinthedam video, or else I'd be trying to scrape together the fundage for this guy.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> Now that's a good looking pipe! I'm holding out for a Savinelli Punto Oro straight squat bulldog like I saw in a Dubinthedam video, or else I'd be trying to scrape together the fundage for this guy.


Well, I'll play the temptress here. One thing to know about Marty is that he is willing to reserve a pipe for a reasonable deposit. If you really like the pipe shoot him an email and see what he'll do for you. He's a great guy to deal with.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

STOP IT JOHN!

Seriously though, I am trying to find the perfect squat bulldog. I love the look of the one in this vid...


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

don't know if you guys found what you wanted, but I saw this and figured it might do...

RIGOLETTO SQUAT TOMATO PIPE ** UNSMOKED ** | eBay


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a squat tomato I bought on Ebay a couple years ago. It was carved by John Bessai out of Cleveland in the 60's and looks very similar to the pic posted by Thirston. I think I paid around $50 for it and it is my favorite smoker. It doesn't seem to be a shape many carvers use now but I really like the way it feels in my hand and it never gets hot. It's marked "Bessai Special" and if you find one of those I would suggest you snap it up. The grain is nothing to brag about but I have since purchased several Bessai pipes and they are all great smokers.


----------

